# Above counter sinks



## TxBuilder (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.hometips.com/articles/abovecountersink.html

Anyone have one of these in their house? I really like the concept but trying to weigh the pros/cons of installing them.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 29, 2006)

Installation looks pretty simple. It looks much easier than crawling up under a kitchen sink and attaching those factory clamps/brackets.

As far as the cut-out, surely the manufacturer provides a cut template. Just lay it on and tape it down, trace it and cut to the line. Some templates even show how the rim will fit around the edges. This is a major plus because you can see where the edge will be in relation to the backsplash or the wall and the front edge of the counter. 

Seems to me, if you like it, the pros win. The cons aren't much different than any other sink.

Tom in KY, you've done bigger things! You can handle this too.


----------



## PaPaDan (Apr 29, 2006)

I wanted one in my last bath remodel, But LOML said no. LOL


----------



## TxBuilder (May 2, 2006)

Found out they are called vessel sinks.

I just ordered two off Ebay so I will document the install:
http://search.ebay.com/vessel-sink_...rgnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown


----------



## pqglen (May 4, 2006)

They are really cool tex. What is also nice about them is you can use a dresser instaed of a regular bath vanity. It adds even more bling sometimes. The coolest part is only having to drill a 1 1\4 hole

pqglen


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Not particularly to my taste....

It would make my house too "fancy" looking...

I spring from humble roots

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## Shegan (May 14, 2006)

I like the looks of them but not sure how well they would hold up with little kids.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jul 17, 2006)

Agree w/ Shegan.

I have two little ones and the house we moved into has a deck mounted fauced in the kids bathroom w/ tile countertop.  Looks nice, but when you actually use it, you see the problem.  Wash hands, water drips off hands onto tiles when you turn off water.  Water sits there, soaks into grout.

Repeat several times daily.

When it comes time to redo the bathroom, I'm planning on going for a cultured marble top, or if I decide to blow the budget, get an undermount solid surface unit.

Just personal opinion on this issue.


----------



## Smashed Thumb (Jul 24, 2006)

I installed 1 of these its not really that hard. Only problem I had my wife ordered it off internet and it had a odd sized drain hole. She didn't order a drain with it so I had to go to Lowes and special order 1 that took about 2 weeks to get. They look nice. The 1 we purchased doesn't have a overflow hole so drains a little slow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, Im not sure if youre still trying to decide on whether to use an above counter sink or not, but I just went through the same thing.. I bought one just a few weeks ago.. One of the things that is a con, is that you are limited to certain faucets because of how high they need to be and the handle has to be on top of the faucet so that you can reach it. (which most are $$$) You cant reach the 2 seperate handles that are on most faucets.. Another thing is that you have to have a low countertop so that you dont have to reach into the bowl.. 
They really are beautiful though. I wish you the best with that!


----------



## Benmo Design (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,
If you go to www.BenmoDesign.com you might find some nice sinks and faucets to match your style and living condition. There are quite a few different style sinks and fuacets that will suit everyones needs. 

Roy Benmoshe
www.BenmoDesign.com
[email protected]


----------

